# Tire Dressing Overspray



## 19us (Mar 11, 2011)

Entering month #3 with my 2012 X5 35i and love everything about it so far. Feels satisfying to hand wash and take care of her in the driveway but am having the darndest time with the plastic trim and lower body parts catching tire dressing overspray. I've tried using both cheap tire shine spray as well as gels applied by applicator. In each cash, I am applying a single coat to a clean, dry tire and letting the dressing dry overnight in garage. Probably 10-12 hours before I'm driving - but still get the same result.

I've never noticed this before on my previous vehicles, most notably my last car Infiniti FX35, so am wondering if there are any product recommendations that do this less, or recommendations to lessen my user error. 

Feel like an idiot for even posting this, but is really frustrating to spend hours on the car, and the following day see those damn little spots all over the trim.....

Thanks.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

What you have is called sling not overspray. Basically you either have too much product on your tires, or the product you're using isn't curing properly. If you want to keep using the same product. I would wipe it down with a tire rag before you set off. This may dull the shine a bit especially if you like the high gloss shine, but it will keep the sling from getting all over the rocker panels.


----------



## brettnyc (Apr 20, 2010)

I also find that if you let dressing cure on the tires for a few hours before driving the car the sling is reduced or even eliminated in most cases. I use mother's tire dressing and have great results


----------



## 19us (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll try the rag to tone down. Thought I wasn't overdoing and that a 12 hr dry time would cure even a slight over-application. Especially since I'm applying the product same way/amount I did to my old ride and had zero issues with that....
I'll look into Mothers' as well, currently being using either a spray tire shine or meguiar's gel application....
Thanks again.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Tire Treatment*



19us said:


> Entering month #3 with my 2012 X5 35i and love everything about it so far. Feels satisfying to hand wash and take care of her in the driveway but am having the darndest time with the plastic trim and lower body parts catching tire dressing overspray. I've tried using both cheap tire shine spray as well as gels applied by applicator. In each cash, I am applying a single coat to a clean, dry tire and letting the dressing dry overnight in garage. Probably 10-12 hours before I'm driving - but still get the same result.
> 
> I've never noticed this before on my previous vehicles, most notably my last car Infiniti FX35, so am wondering if there are any product recommendations that do this less, or recommendations to lessen my user error.
> 
> ...


I have been using 303 Aerospace protectant on the trim, door and trunk rubber seals, tires and in the engine bay. It protects all the rubber seals (around all the glass area etc.) and trims from UV rays. I apply it and leave the car in the garage overnight for the tires. I have not noticed any "sling" effect on my cars. On the other trims I apply it on a rag and wipe it carefully avoiding getting any of it on the painted surfaces. Also works great on vinyl dashboard. Again, apply on a rag and avoid getting any of it on the headliner material.

The effect is not very glossy and lasts well.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I use Optimum Opti-Bond Tire Gel. I like this stuff a lot. I prefer gel because you can't overspray. The instructions on the bottle say to wipe the excess off after it has had time to penetrate the rubber. I use whatever I have on hand, sometimes terry, sometimes, T shirt, etc. I believe it has a bit more of a matte finish than some other products. I don't like super high gloss on tires, as my personal preference.

The 303 protectant is good stuff to have around. I believe its main benefit is UV resistance. However, it can look pretty glossy, depending on the actual brand of car's trim, IMO. It really improved the grayish trim in my truck, but if I used it on the interior of my BMW, I'd probably dilute it down 1:1 or even 2:1.

Here is a pic, starting on the left with Optimum Protectant Plus, nothing, 303. I've got both; my only issue with the Optimum is the strong smell, otherwise, I do like the matte finish.


----------



## BadboyzTn (Mar 20, 2011)

Ilovemycar said:


> I use Optimum Opti-Bond Tire Gel. I like this stuff a lot. I prefer gel because you can't overspray. The instructions on the bottle say to wipe the excess off after it has had time to penetrate the rubber. I use whatever I have on hand, sometimes terry, sometimes, T shirt, etc. I believe it has a bit more of a matte finish than some other products. I don't like super high gloss on tires, as my personal preference.
> 
> The 303 protectant is good stuff to have around. I believe its main benefit is UV resistance. However, it can look pretty glossy, depending on the actual brand of car's trim, IMO. It really improved the grayish trim in my truck, but if I used it on the interior of my BMW, I'd probably dilute it down 1:1 or even 2:1.
> 
> Here is a pic, starting on the left with Optimum Protectant Plus, nothing, 303. I've got both; my only issue with the Optimum is the strong smell, otherwise, I do like the matte finish.


That 303 appears to have a nice finish. OP, I use the Meguiars Endurance Gel and the Adams Super VRT. I mainly use the Meguiars for my wife's Silver M45 and the Adams on my 650. Mainly because if there is product that slings, you cant notice it on her car. I usually let the car sit a few hours before driving. The Adams has a decent gloss, not high like the Meguiars. The Adams does last quite a while though, even through rain. Notice I said rain, not storms!!!


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

303 is solid with no smell but it leaves a more glossy finish than some care for. I like most Optimum products, but I don't like strong odors in the car. I just tried VLR by mothers, it had a really nice matte finish that's not greasy, but again, kind of a strong smell. It actually smells like new car, so it's not bad, but my car already smells like that, so its overkill in the F10. Supposedly the best tire and trim protectant is Ultima Tire & Trim Guard Plus It's 32 bucks for a 12 oz bottle, but a lot of guys on Autogeek have raved about the longevity. I'll probably get some this weekend.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Give Prima Nero a go as well. I spray some on a swisswax pneu brush and brush it on my tires. Dries very quickly and I've never had any sling or overspray.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Tire Dressing Over-spray (Sling)*

As you drive the tyres rotate and the inertia can cause tyre dressing to ***8216;sling***8217;. Tyre manufacturers use carbon black to protect them against ultra violet radiation. Using a dimethal solvent-based dressing (usually a clear greasy liquid) emulsifies it, if this contaminated dressing comes in contact with your paint and if it dries it will it will dye / cause a stain; it***8217;s especially noticeable on light coloured and can irreparably stain the paint light colours.

Remedy- This can be caused by (a) applying the product to an improperly cleaned surface, to which it cannot adhere too. The preparation of the surface is the cause of this problem not the product (b) and / or an excess of product, after the dressing has penetrated remove any excess.

Removal - removing tyre dressing ***8216;sling***8217;, exhaust carbon or petroleum gas stains from paintwork. Use a d-Limonene based (citrus) cleaner 3M Citrus Cleaner Adhesive Remover Spray, ValuGuard "N" New Car Prep or paint cleaner P21S Paintwork Cleaner or, Klasse All-In-One, failing this use an abrasive polish / pad.

Unfortunately, the only permanent remedy is to remove the stained paint down to e-coat, primer and base coat, clear coat (BC_CC)


----------



## 19us (Mar 11, 2011)

Many thanks for the continued information and product suggestions. This has been very helpful, ESP the photo comparison.


----------

